
Jean-Paul Sartre, Signing and Significance - omarkassim
http://www.drcraigwright.net/jean-paul-sartre-signing-significance/
======
capitalsigma
Are you telling me that the inventor of bitcoin has:

    
    
            <script>
    		document.onmousedown=disableclick;
    		status="Sorry, not sharing images!";
    		function disableclick(event)
    		{
    		  if(event.button==2)
    		   {
    		     alert(status);
    		     return false;    
    		   }
    		}
    	</script>
    

on his blog?

~~~
acqq
Good catch! My thoughts: I imagine the post with the information that's easy
to verify, it would have numbers (and files) that could be easily copied, not
images that need to be OCR-ed or retyped. So why images? Only to postpone the
moment of the verification or the rejection of the claims. Only somebody who
wants to postpone that would come to both to the idea of using the images and
attempting to make the saving of the images harder. The goal is also supported
by having the rambling post, unnecessary references, unverifiable old text
segment. So the post's purpose then isn't to prove something but to be a
stumbling block long enough for something to happen, like completing some nice
media contracts, maybe? And he can later sell that event even as "How I
tricked BBC to write 'His admission ends years of speculation.'"

~~~
gedrap
Interesting point about OCR. But isn't bypassing it as straightforward as
taking a partial screenshot, which is simple in any modern OS? At which point
it is so simple that it doesn't make much sense.

Although this story is full of mysteries, I'd let this particular bit slide.
Never assume malice when stupidity will suffice, as they say.

~~~
acqq
> At which point it is so simple that it doesn't make much sense.

Isn't overriding the right-click in the browser even simpler? All of this is
just to win the time.

------
jychang
_Still, questions remain. Mr Wright does not want to make public the proof for
block 1, arguing that block 9 contains the only bitcoin address that is
clearly linked to Mr Nakamoto (because he sent money to Hal Finney). Repeating
the procedure for other blocks, he says, would not add more certainty. He also
says he can’t send any bitcoin because they are now owned by a trust. And he
rejected the idea of having The Economist send him another text to sign as
proof that he actually possesses these private keys, rather than simply being
the first to publish a proof which was generated at some point in the past by
somebody else. Either people believe him now—or they don’t, he says. “I’m not
going to keep jumping through hoops.”_

This is a quote from the Economist article [1], and it succinctly summarizes
the biggest criticism of this blog post. This blog post presents a single
signed message, of a quote from half a century ago. Why did Dr. Wright not
sign a message that is more direct, such as "I confirm that Craig Wright is
Satoshi, and am making it public as of May 2016"?

Along that line, why is he refusing to sign more messages? A smart individual
such as Satoshi would recognize that given the context, people would naturally
doubt a single statement. It would not take him more than a few minutes to
sign a dozen or two messages from various sources, which would essentially
guarantee that he holds the private key.

I do not care for the non-technical arguments that other people presented,
such as difference in personality, etc. However, it would be incredibly easy
for the true Satoshi to put the issue to rest, by simply:

1\. Sign several custom messages with his PGP key dating to 2008

2\. Sign several custom messages with his block 9 private key

3\. Prove that he owns the first blocks by moving them around.

Doing these things (even if he doesn't do all 3) would take him a few minutes
at most. I question this roundabout 'sign a Sartre quote and call it a day'
method, which would probably increase intrigue and reduce his privacy, which
doesn't seem desirable.

This action by Dr. Wright is rather futile- it doesn't positively confirm
anything for those who doubt him, and it won't affect those who believe him.

[1] [http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-
steve...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-steven-
wright-claims-be-satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin)

~~~
bmm6o
> _“I’m not going to keep jumping through hoops.”_

If what's being demonstrated is the ability to jump through hoops, he has to
jump through at least one. This is just him standing next to a hoop, telling
everyone that he just jumped through it.

------
dineshp2
Looks like the proof is not valid and does not prove Wright is Satoshi [1].

So the question becomes what is Wright trying to do by providing fake proofs?

And I wonder if the press/reporters even bothered to verify the proof or they
were caught in the craze to publish _breaking news_.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hf4xj/creator_of_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hf4xj/creator_of_bitcoin_reveals_identity/)

------
justin_
What is the point of that base64 string at the top? In the context of the
article, I thought it would be a signature of "Craig Wright" or "Craig Wright,
Satoshi", but it's only a base64 encoded string of one the earlier things he
wrote:

    
    
      % base64 --decode <<EOF
      IFdyaWdodCwgaXQgaXMgbm90IHRoZSBzYW1lIGFzIGlmIEkgc2lnbiBDcmFpZyBXcmlnaHQsIFNhdG9zaGkuCgo=
      EOF
       Wright, it is not the same as if I sign Craig Wright, Satoshi.

~~~
HappyTypist
That's what he signed.

~~~
joined
Except no, that's not what he signed. Have you checked it before saying so?

------
hacknat
That Sartre quote is incredibly ironic. Sartre turned down the Noble prize.
His point was that signing with the affectation was in bad faith.

------
abritishguy
r/bitcoin is calling bullshit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrigh...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/)

